# 2013 Philly international cycling championship cancelled



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/1...rnational-Cycling-Championship-Cancelled.aspx


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeah I was PO'd but not surprised when I saw this. The Gov is not a friend of Philly and the Mayor has been cutting back on financial support for most events not directly sponsored by the city. Sad too because while the residents of Manyunk may not have been fans I know a few business owners that banked on the weekend. BUT I am praying this goes off instead

New US Road Event Keystone Open Aiming For UCI Status | Cyclingnews.com.

Keystone Open

It's around 70 miles round trip pedaling but it's a nice time riding down to Philly to watch races.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well I guess never freaking mind...

Philadelphia's Keystone Open Canceled For 2013 | Cyclingnews.com

Nutter seems to be showing yet again that he is a "cut your nose off to spite your face" kinda guy


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Philadelphia is a shitbox - what a typical example of disingenuous behavior by a city unfriendly to cycling.

....and before you might disagree - please note I have posted in this forum twice in the past 8 years about being hit in Philadelphia by a car while cycling (Safely and Legally in a demarcated bike lane) to have both times Phila. PD tell me they were not interested in pursuing the alleged assailants, even though witnesses recorded license plate numbers both times an afforded this info to the police.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Actually after a little more digging it has more to do with sponsors or lack there of. Apparently sponsors were lined up...until the Oprah interview. Now the sponsors are concerned about being connected to a "questionably corrupt" sport.

Without the big ticket sponsors events just are not going to happen.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

It does look like the Thompson Bucks County race is on the calendar again. It was a great race last year.


----------



## Wooga (Jul 13, 2012)

Congressman Bob Brady saves Philly's 2013 bike race


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Wooga said:


> Congressman Bob Brady saves Philly's 2013 bike race


Great save for a philly tradition


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Freakin' awesome. Such a great race and such a wonderful atmosphere.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> Freakin' awesome. Such a great race and such a wonderful atmosphere.


Yeah only concern I have is staying power now. This is not the first time in the last couple years the State Pols had to come in and save the race. I REALLY wish USA Cycling had tried to turn the Champs into the Philly race rather than creating a new race. Since that change Philly has had more than one close call.


----------

